
How To: Zero knowledge to full-time employed as a programmer within 3-6 months - FeynmanThomas
https://twitter.com/FeynmanThomas/status/1013697640830156800
======
FeynmanThomas
It's not easy. But it's possible. The world would be better if more people
realized that it was possible (because some of them would do it!). If you
don't believe something is possible, you won't try.

Changing careers into development is easier than many people think.

~~~
jerrre
But you would have to find a way to survive 6 full months without a job, which
ironically is much easier if you're in software...

~~~
FeynmanThomas
Yes, the flexibility/resources to spend 6 months learning something is a limit
here.

